# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Bóle brzucha pod żebrami, bez biegunki itd.

## Poltergeist

Witam.

Zaczęło się tak. Ok 3 lata temu budząc się rano na lewym boku, pod prawym żebrem poczułem jakby coś małego dosłownie wychodziło mi spod żebra. Poszedłem do lekarza ale on nie stwierdził ani przepukliny ani guza.

Jakiś czas nie mogłem się śmiać, uprawiać sportu bo to bolało ale potem ustało. Aż do teraz. Od paru miesięcy zacząłem miewać bóle pod prawym żebrem. Były niekomfortowe, dokuczliwe ale o dziwo pojawiały się sporadycznie, nieważne czy na lekcji w-fu, czy po zjedzeni czegoś. Były one takie jakby kujące, rozrywające ale w bardzo małym obrębie zawsze w jednym miejscu nie dalej.

Byłem niedawno znów u lekarza, dostałem skierowanie na USG i do Hepatologa (lekarz od wątroby).

Na USG nie stwierdzono nic, po prostu całkowita norma. Do Hepatologa idę teraz w poniedziałek, długo na to czekałem.

Wczoraj, pojawiły się ostre bóle pod lewym żebrem ale w tym samym miejscu (naprzeciw tego po prawej). Nie mogłem leżeć na lewym boku czułem bardzo rwący ból, potem jak leżałem na plecach to piekło. Tak samo jak kiedyś, nie mogłem się zaśmiać bo większy nagły zryw powodował ból.

Często mam sporadyczne bóle, takie jakby kłucia ale tylko po prawej, po lewej pierwszy raz. Załączam obrazek, który pokaże te miejsca.



Czy mogą to być chore jelita? Mam 17 lat, jak Boga kocham nie palę (paląca cała rodzina) i nie piję. Nie jem fastfoodów ani zbyt tłusto.

No i tak jak mówiłem. Przy tych bólach nie miewam biegunki czy zaparć, po prostu bule. Teraz np. też mnie boli, ale często ciężko opisać ten ból. Jakby odrobinę uciskał, albo odrobinę jakby kolka.

----------


## Monia1331

Chciałabym zapytać, czy wyjaśniło się u Ciebie skąd te bóle. Miewam bardzo podobne objawy, do tego mam odstającą kulkę, która się pojawia, gdy ułoże się w odpowiedniej pozycji. Czasem znikąd bierze się ból i potrafi trzymać kilka dni, wtedy mam nawet problem z podniesieniem nogi, muszę sobie pomoc rękoma. Miałam tomografie z konstrastem, 2x usg, usg tkanek i jestem odsyłana z kwitkami. Jedyna diagnoza jaka usłyszałam, to ze mam nieprawidłowy układ żeber, jedno nie łączy się z pozostałymi , na nim narastają tkanki, to obciera, dlatego boli. Ale tak jak mówisz, to jest dziwne uczucie kolki, a jedna porada jaka dostałam od lekarza, to " musisz z tym żyć, taka Twoja uroda." I wcale mnie to nie zadowala . Dodam tylko, że to pod lewym zebrem i trwa około roku , a pojawiło się po ciężkiej pracy fizycznej. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może to jakieś problemy z jelitami ? Moze to tez tak byc, ja miałam coś podobnego, też mi coś odstawało (chociaż w tym przypadku miałam słabe mięśnie brzucha i stad ten problem) potem zaczęłam mieć stale biegunki i miękkie stolce, wszystko minęło jak zaczęłam stosować preparat intesta. Przeszło jak ręką odjął, wiec moze tez byc to,że jest zaburzona blona sluzowa jelit...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie takie bóle są związane z zespołem jelita drażliwego. Pomaga przyjmowanie probiotyków, najlepiej z wieloma szczepami bakterii. U mnie doskonale sprawdza się biopron 9

----------

